

Chromium "WontFix" persistence of delete on close cookies - frankydp
http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=128513

======
frankydp
Strange that a browser overrides a developers cookie settings.

~~~
sp332
Only if the browser is set to "where I left off" mode. Then it keeps cookies
for active tabs, so you are still logged in when you open the browser again.
You can change it in settings.

